# snake pics



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

here is my ball python...i dont know if its a mall or female but its about 18 inches n i have had it for about 2 months nd its kept in a 29 gallon critter cage


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice lookin snake


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

He looks great









The best thing about ball pythons is that they can become real 'pets'.

How is his temper so far?


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

lol i was freaking out at first because i thought it was wrapped on the power cords. nice snake. the setup is satisfactory.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Gorgeous sides on that Ball.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

jan said:


> He looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his temper is great he always let me handle him n never tried to bite me or nething.... i tihnk thety r great snakes


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice snake. Any problems with him eating ever?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

He looks Great, like his patterns


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

He looks Great, like his patterns


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Nice snake. Any problems with him eating ever?
> [snapback]1176904[/snapback]​


no not at all....i feed him live mice....i posted pics of him eating one yesterday if u wanna chek them out i forget where i posteed them


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Nice snake. Any problems with him eating ever?
> ...


Please, DO NOT feed your snake live! http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/showthread.php?t=15585

I'd really recommend feeding him rats, as well. Rats are much healthier and have more nutrition, mice really don't offer much.

Please get some rats and kill them yourself (or buy them prekilled)

If you don't want to kill rats I'd recommend buying them frozen and thawing them out.

Go to http://www.rodentpro.com and get some frozen rats for your snake, and if you don't like that site there's a huge list on http://www.kingsnake.com


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> furious piranha said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


I agree with not feeding live. But feeding live mice doesn't harm your snake. Live rats are known to attack their predator and do have a nasty bite. This isn't the case with mice


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

great looking pattern. If your up for some constructive critisisim, put the heatlamp over the log to give it a more natural basking site. better yet get another log or cave and keep one on both sides of the tank so he can choose if he wants to hide on the warm or cool side.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> furious piranha said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


Rodentpro is a great place to buy your prekilled prey. I have bought from them and have to say that I am VERY pleased with their products


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

if i were to order a bag of prekilled prey what do you guys do with them throw them in the freezer until ready for feeding and let them thaw out before feeding???


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

FormulatedFire said:


> if i were to order a bag of prekilled prey what do you guys do with them throw them in the freezer until ready for feeding and let them thaw out before feeding???
> [snapback]1184532[/snapback]​


They come frozen with dry ice in the box. You just pop them in the freezer till needed and then let them soak in a warm water bath to thaw. You should see the inside of our freezer...the snakes' food takes up more room than our own! Our last order was over $200 and consisted of hoppers, two sizes of pinkies, and two sizes of rats!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yea live rats are mean as hell,

a live mouse isnt gonna do that 
to your snake. You should never leave
any kind of animal alone when you are feeding live
they should always be supervised.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ya when i have to feed him rats i will prob kill them but mice cant really do too much harm


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

jan said:


> huntx7 said:
> 
> 
> > furious piranha said:
> ...


Well, that's true. I'm sure a few mice have attempted, though.

But, rats are much more healthier for your snake and have lots more to offer.


----------

